# Grilled Yumbo Chicken



## LarryWolfe (Mar 1, 2006)

Came home from work and mixed up a quick marinade of EVOO, Balsamic Vinegar, Rosemary, Oregano, Garlic and Onion Powder and S&P.  Let the chicken and some zuchini soak while the performer heated up.  Turned out great!  *Chicken Pic's*


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 1, 2006)

Looks good, Larry...how did you do the slideshow w/ imageshack?


----------



## Finney (Mar 1, 2006)

Good looking stuff there Larry.


----------



## Griff (Mar 1, 2006)

Looks great Larry. I liked the automatic slide show with zoom.

Griff


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 1, 2006)

deputynrc said:
			
		

> :dunno:  Sorry for the dumb a$$ question but what's EVOO? :dunno:



Extra Virgin Olive Oil


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 1, 2006)

Cool slideshow !

Good looking meal too!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 1, 2006)

deputynrc said:
			
		

> #-o
> 
> Holy crap, My grandma Ramelli in flippin in her grave because I din't know that.   [-o< sorry Grandma!!



Guess you never watch Rachel Ray do ya Neil???? LOL


----------



## Finney (Mar 1, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> deputynrc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like to watch her with the volume turned off.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 2, 2006)

deputynrc said:
			
		

> I'm A _*Giada De Laurentiis *_ (EVERYDAY ITALIAN) Fan.



Oh yeah, the "Dwarf Bobble Head Lady" I know her!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Mar 2, 2006)

deputynrc said:
			
		

> I'm A _*Giada De Laurentiis *_ (EVERYDAY ITALIAN) Fan.



You might like this...
http://www.tvgasm.com/archives/food_network/001570.php


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 2, 2006)

That was funny Helen!  I've never learned anything about cooking from Giada, but I can't stop watching her cleav....err...show.


----------



## john pen (Mar 2, 2006)

Giada was on Letterman last night...

And agreed....ya gotta love the cleavage...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 2, 2006)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> deputynrc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's a problem with your link Helen.... she's not naked. :-X 

Anyway... nice chicken Larry. Does the Performer igniter work if you already have charcoal in the indirect baskets, or do you have to keep the coals in the center to get it lit?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 2, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Helen_Paradise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It works in the charcoal baskets.  This pic isn't very clear but the igniter is lit underneath the basket and there are holes in the bottom of the baskets to permit the fire to light the coals.
http://img143.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img09776zl.jpg


----------



## Griff (Mar 2, 2006)

Cap'n

I've never seen her use a cleaver.

Griff


----------



## john pen (Mar 2, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Cap'n
> 
> I've never seen her use a cleaver.
> 
> Griff



She cooks ? I thought she was just on for a half hour with a deep v-neck shirt on ??


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 3, 2006)

Time to go to work..... :rules:  fftop:  fftop:  THANK YOU!!!!


----------

